# NGRC 2018 Convention Cars and Loco?



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I'm trying to get some information about the convention cars and loco of the 2018 NGRC.

All I found on line were drawings of the two 2018 NGRC convention boxcars.
Does anyone know who the manufacturer of those cars was and does anyone actually have pictures of the cars I could add to the GBDB database?

I also read a comment that there was a convention locomotive for the 2018 NGRC, however I could not find any info on that at all, no drawing, no picture and no idea who the manufacturer was.

Any help on that one?

Thanks,
Knut


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

krs,
The two convention cars were produced by USA Trains and are 40 FT. Wood Reefers, same logo, but one green and one off white in color. There were 200 produced and sold at the convention. The Convention Loco was a 4-4-0 painted as the 'General' is now painted and made by Hartland Locomotive Works. There were 40 of those made and each was numbered with sticker on rear of tended with the production number (like limited art prints). All locomotives sold out and most cars were gone. Any leftover cars are for sale by Rolling Stock Trains in Alpharetta, Georgia. I do not have photos.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks Ted,
Great Information


----------



## earlsflyin_1132 (6 mo ago)

I have one of the convention locomotives, #8 of 40, and was wondering what the current value is? Any ideas? I had someone trying to buy it but he was low balling me and I wasn't sure if I wanted to sell it. It is still new in the box. Thanks, Earl


----------

